# Scarlet Millipedes Questions



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

So Im pretty new to this millipede thing and I have 4 scarlets and a bunch of qns hopefully some of u guys can ans
1. How long do they live? Anyone who has kept them since pedelings can gimme a rough estimate?
2. Roughly how many eggs do they lay? Anyone has bred them?
3. How long do the babies take become adults?

Thanks in advance. I currently keep them in a critta keeper kind of cage. I didn't rlly seal the cover but they seem fine. Anyone knows if they need a lot of moisture? Also I realized that the millipedes I think are males are visibly smaller than the ones I think are females. Anyone else has a similar experience?


----------



## kjgalaxy (Nov 17, 2016)

Millipedes need a very damp enclosure.  All millies are very susceptible to dehydration.  What substrate do you have them in?  What's the temp?  You should cover it to help keep in the humidity.  I'm afraid I'm pretty new myself to millies so I can't answer your 3 questions and I don't know a whole lot about scarlets.  There are several threads on here I'm sure you'll find helpful and doing general google searches on care will probably give you some good info, but some will be contradictory.


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

One more thing. Should I keep them in that cage or move t


kjgalaxy said:


> Millipedes need a very damp enclosure.  All millies are very susceptible to dehydration.  What substrate do you have them in?  What's the temp?  You should cover it to help keep in the humidity.  I'm afraid I'm pretty new myself to millies so I can't answer your 3 questions and I don't know a whole lot about scarlets.  There are several threads on here I'm sure you'll find helpful and doing general google searches on care will probably give you some good info, but some will be contradictory.


Cant rlly find much abt scarlets. usually I find abt AGBs


----------



## mickiem (Nov 17, 2016)

Welcome to the AB and the marvelous millipede. They are mature at 3 years and live roughly 4-5 years.  Yes, males are smaller. I'm not sure how many eggs, but a lot and they breed readily. 

Hope this helps a little. Good luck!  

FWIW:  bumblebees are another colorful, small species that would live with the Scarlett if you want a communal enclosure.


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 17, 2016)

Abel said:


> So Im pretty new to this millipede thing and I have 4 scarlets and a bunch of qns hopefully some of u guys can ans
> 1. How long do they live? Anyone who has kept them since pedelings can gimme a rough estimate?
> 2. Roughly how many eggs do they lay? Anyone has bred them?
> 3. How long do the babies take become adults?


I have had my scarlet millipedes about 13.5 months. The originals were mature or nearly mature when I collected them, and many/most are still alive. 
I'm not sure how may eggs they lay, but they are fairly prolific. I keep mine with bumblebee millipedes, and there appear to be lots of babies of both types in the enclosure. I have heard that Scarlets tend to breed once a year, but I can't confirm or deny that.

None of my babies have matured yet, so I can't say how long it takes. I keep mine in a 6-quart Sterilite tub, with minimal ventilation, very moist. They're doing very well.


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

Ok I wrapped up the cover with clingrap. But is there a possibility that these species of pede don't need that much humidity? Cause b4 today Ive been keeping them without the wrap but as long as I kept the soil moist they seem to do fine


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

mickiem said:


> Welcome to the AB and the marvelous millipede. They are mature at 3 years and live roughly 4-5 years.  Yes, males are smaller. I'm not sure how many eggs, but a lot and they breed readily.
> 
> Hope this helps a little. Good luck!
> 
> FWIW:  bumblebees are another colorful, small species that would live with the Scarlett if you want a communal enclosure.


Thks for the info! sadly, I live in Singapore where its pretty hard to import/ export any animal without a liscense etc and nowhere I go sells ANY bug except feeders. BB millipedes are non native so I cant get any


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> I have had my scarlet millipedes about 13.5 months. The originals were mature or nearly mature when I collected them, and many/most are still alive.
> I'm not sure how may eggs they lay, but they are fairly prolific. I keep mine with bumblebee millipedes, and there appear to be lots of babies of both types in the enclosure. I have heard that Scarlets tend to breed once a year, but I can't confirm or deny that.
> 
> None of my babies have matured yet, so I can't say how long it takes. I keep mine in a 6-quart Sterilite tub, with minimal ventilation, very moist. They're doing very well.


Thks for the info! Could u send a pic of ur scarlet enclosure? Will love to have ideas for mine


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

mickiem could u also send me a pic? I rlly need ideas


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

Sadly im using some kind of crappy organic potting soil as substrate with dead leaves and live moss. I supplement them with turtle food. I wanted to but some good substrate like exoterra/zoomed but they cost a lot and my parents tell me don't waste money. Like they cost abt 15 SGD per bag. I also wanted an exo terra terrarium but they cost a bomb, like 100+ SGD which ofc my parents will never allow me to get. I found 2 coconut trees near my hse and am hoping for a coconut to drop and I can change it into substrate. My current plan is to move my pedes into tubs. what tub size will u recommend lets say, 10 adult scarlets to be in. The substrate im thinking of is 2 inch potting soil, 2 inch coco. Sounds good? Pls comment


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

BTW, 1 SGD=0.71 USD according to google


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 17, 2016)

Abel said:


> Thks for the info! Could u send a pic of ur scarlet enclosure? Will love to have ideas for mine


I will try to post a video of the enclosure : )


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 17, 2016)

Abel said:


> Thks for the info! Could u send a pic of ur scarlet enclosure? Will love to have ideas for mine


Here is a short video of my Scarlet/Bumblebee millipede enclosure:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mickiem (Nov 17, 2016)

Mine are set up very similar.  I have them in a container about the same size and a few inches taller.  The substrate is 50% coir, the other 50% is fermented oak, aspen and leaf compost.  I add crushed leaves to the top as it is needed.  Nothing fancy.  I have some beautiful terrariums but they are small with plants only.  One of my winter projects is to do a large display enclosure for a communal mix.

Bummer that you are so limited in what you can keep.  Did you find the scarlets locally?  Are there other species you might find?  That would be a fun hobby, "millipede hunter".


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

mickiem said:


> Mine are set up very similar.  I have them in a container about the same size and a few inches taller.  The substrate is 50% coir, the other 50% is fermented oak, aspen and leaf compost.  I add crushed leaves to the top as it is needed.  Nothing fancy.  I have some beautiful terrariums but they are small with plants only.  One of my winter projects is to do a large display enclosure for a communal mix.
> 
> Bummer that you are so limited in what you can keep.  Did you find the scarlets locally?  Are there other species you might find?  That would be a fun hobby, "millipede hunter".


Haha I live in the CITY lol so many places with the 'rarer' species are extremely inaccessible or are nature reserves and im not supposed to remove anything from them I do have another kind of pede which I keep with the scarlets(the one in my PP) but that's abt it. BTW I found 5 scarlets yesterdayXD


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> Here is a short video of my Scarlet/Bumblebee millipede enclosure:


Awesome thks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

I found a place with a couple 5 litre tubs for a rlly cheap price but my mom still doenst want to get me some does are rlly nice and deep but


----------



## Abel (Nov 17, 2016)

mickiem said:


> Mine are set up very similar.  I have them in a container about the same size and a few inches taller.  The substrate is 50% coir, the other 50% is fermented oak, aspen and leaf compost.  I add crushed leaves to the top as it is needed.  Nothing fancy.  I have some beautiful terrariums but they are small with plants only.  One of my winter projects is to do a large display enclosure for a communal mix.
> 
> Bummer that you are so limited in what you can keep.  Did you find the scarlets locally?  Are there other species you might find?  That would be a fun hobby, "millipede hunter".


BTW, yeah the scarlets are found locally. Believe they are native unlike like in florida


----------



## Abel (Nov 18, 2016)

Also, I found my pedes mating! rlly cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Abel (Nov 18, 2016)

How many adult millipedes do u think I can fit(with them having enuf space to roam etc) In maybe a 3 litre tub and a 5 litre tub thks


----------



## Abel (Nov 18, 2016)

ok my mom got me a 3 litre tub for them. I want to move them in here so I can give them maximum substrate. I have 10 pedes in total. Abt moisture: how moist shld the substrate be? Like roughly estimate eg damp to the touch?


----------



## Abel (Nov 18, 2016)

aquarimax roughly how many pedes do u have in that tub


----------



## Aquarimax (Nov 22, 2016)

I p


Abel said:


> aquarimax roughly how many pedes do u have in that tub


I probably have close to 20 adults, and maybe 30-50 babies. They don't seem crowded at all.


----------



## Abel (Nov 24, 2016)

Aquarimax said:


> I p
> 
> I probably have close to 20 adults, and maybe 30-50 babies. They don't seem crowded at all.


Ooh I c


----------

